# can't decide



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

ok so we have to make up our own magazine at school. They had to be about something we like or have, so i did hedgehog. The only thing i can't decide on is what it will be called. :shock: So up above are some of my choices and i can't decide on my favorite. :roll: And also if anyone would like to have their poem ( we have to do a poem page) in it they can pm me their poem and there name ( hhc name or real name) I will exept as many as will fit on 2 pages. Thank you


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

Wat bout hedgies 'n' things,or those amazing hedgies, or like the hedgie weekly/ monthly/ daily ect,. idk :roll: just thinkin!!!!!


----------

